# USB Stick wird erkannt, aber man kann nicht zugreifen?



## christian.pitt (15. August 2011)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt wird mein USB Stick vom Computer zwar erkannt (man sieht ihn im Geräte Manager), aber im Windows Explorer leider nicht angezeigt.

Das wäre er: ndata n005

Vor kurzem ging noch alles tadellos!

Windows hab ich vorhin schon neu aufgesetzt, jedoch ohne Nutzen...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen, werd in Kürze noch ein paar Screens dazutun.

MfG
Christian


----------



## ghostadmin (15. August 2011)

Kannst du über die Datenträgerverwaltung auf den USB-Stick zugreifen?

Eventuell ist ihm auch kein Laufwerksbuchstabe zugeordnet.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2011)

jo einfach mal schaun ob du nen anderen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben kannst. Wie ghost schon sagte, werfe mal einen blick in die "Datenträgerverwaltung". Oft wird der buchstabe von Netzwerklaufwerke belegt und deshalb taucht dein stick nicht mehr auf.


----------



## christian.pitt (15. August 2011)

ne also ich werd mal n paar screens einfügen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1. Beim USB Stick werden nur 4GB nicht zugeordneten Speicherplatz angezeigt, obwohl mein USB-Stick 16GB hätte
2. Hab die 4GB dann einem Laufwerksvolumen zugeordnet, jedoch kommt beim Formatieren 'Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen...

Ka was es da hat...zum Glück hab ich noch (im schechtesten Fall) Garantie


----------



## ghostadmin (15. August 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Kannst du über die Datenträgerverwaltung auf den USB-Stick zugreifen?


 
Nochmal.
Also Rechtsklick -> Öffnen.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2011)

klick mal auf "geräte standart" wiederherstellen vlt geht es dann. Aber du hast doch jetzt nen Buchstaben?! ABer im explorer geht es immer noch nicht oder?


----------



## christian.pitt (15. August 2011)

> Nochmal.
> Also Rechtsklick -> Öffnen.



ne das gleiche mit dem formatieren



> klick mal auf "geräte standart" wiederherstellen vlt geht es dann. Aber du hast doch jetzt nen Buchstaben?! ABer im explorer geht es immer noch nicht oder?




also im explorer wird er zwar jetzt angezeigt, kann ihn aber trotzdem nicht formatieren...


----------



## Transrapid033 (16. August 2011)

Garantie


----------

